# Metadata



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I put this survival because it just might be for survival. A good read if you want to cover up your presence on the internet.

http://www.edthatmatters.com/is-you...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> I put this survival because it just might be for survival. A good read if you want to cover up your presence on the internet.
> http://www.edthatmatters.com/is-you...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost


The link they give ( Metability Quick Fix. ) apparently is a dead end, and provides no info. However, the Metability tool can be found here:

http://metability-software.software.informer.com/

Might want to try these also:

http://www.exifpurge.com/

http://www.steelbytes.com/?mid=30

There are also ways to strip metadata from Word documents, PDFs, videos, etc.
For MS Office/Word: https://www.howtogeek.com/180849/ho...tion-microsoft-office-adds-to-your-documents/

For Adobe PDFs: https://www.prepressure.com/pdf/basics/metadata

For videos: http://www.adarsus.com/en/image-metadata.html

For videos, advanced users: https://github.com/BrunoReX/jmkvpropedit


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok thanks didn't know. And thanks for new and improved links.


----------

